# Bahahaha! Fuck your precious "society".



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 7, 2017)

Saw this on the interwebs today, and I thought it was the funniest shit of the day.
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/...dents-get-a-shock-Someone-bought-11738236.php


----------



## Art101 (Aug 7, 2017)

Too bad Pelosi and Fienstien still don't live there.That is hysterical shit and made my day.


----------



## Will Wood (Aug 7, 2017)

Everything in USA is for sale. #29.. We are slaves and are not allowed to actually own anything..


----------



## Odin (Aug 10, 2017)

Hahaha

It's a good feeling reading this. 

I'd just install a shitload of expensive parkin meters and set up tow notices... daddy needs a new lambo.


----------



## Will Wood (Aug 11, 2017)

Another fun one. But informative..


----------

